# Hệ thống Điện > Ống phóng laser & các thiết bị liên quan >  Ống phóng có hiện tượng đánh điện xè xè !

## Phạm Thành Nam

Tình hình là máy laze thi thoảng lại có  hiện tượng này, Thường là 1 2 hôm sau là nó tự hết. 
em vẫn ko biết  bệnh của nó là gì  :Frown:  bác nào biết chỉ em với !




À còn trường hợp nữa là máy giờ không chọn được gốc tọa độ khi bắt đầu cắt, mà file xếp trên màn hình ở đâu máy nhận gốc luôn ở đó  :Frown: 
thank all !

----------

